# Cannon plug/amphenol style circular connector whip



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

So we have some engines with governors that come with cannon plug type connectors and we are having problems with them. I recently had to partially disassemble the plug to resolder one of the pins in place to get us up and running.It was not the best job as i don't have the removal and insertion tools to do it properly. 

As I usually have about 10 other fires to put out I'm trying to order some whips with the plugs already terminated so when they get damaged during maintenance I already have one ready to go. Manufacturer support sucks BTW already went that route and google isn't working out.

Any companies provide this service out there? Thanks


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Get the tools and training.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

drsparky said:


> Get the tools and training.


And make your own custom whips ready to go.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

whats the failure? Are the pins corroding?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We had an ignition shop build several for us, that were over half the price they were from the vendor on the engines.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I used hundreds of circular connectors over the years in manufacturing plants. The key to soldering them is pretty straightforward. You will need a soldering iron with a fine flat tip.

Buy some circular connectors that you routinely have to repair or replace. Get the cable as well.
Open the connector and expose the insertion pins. Using the iron, heat each pin one at a time and fill with solder.
Measure, strip and tin each conductor. Make it short enough you will not see the wires once the connector is installed.
If you don't have numbered or colored cable, buy some. 
Heat each pin until the solder melts and insert the tinned end. Do this until all the pins are used. "This makes it easy if you have one wire break or get damaged, you can revert to another pin without destroying the cable. You will have to make the adjustment and the other end for connecting.

With some practice and you can get fast at this and do a very neat job.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't used solder in a connector in years, 4 way crimp is the normal. Make sure you are using the male end of the cable with the male connector and vice versa.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

So after doing some research I found out it's a type of MIL-C-5015 connector more commonly known as an MS connector. The failure was probably due to vibration as it's an older medium speed and the entire engine room shakes like a MF at times. It's in the vice getting soldered right now unfortunately I have to wait for my shop and the vice to stop shaking so I'm taking a break at the moment.

I have dealt with cannon plugs for many years but almost all of the removable pin type and almost always crimp on pins, and I haven't been involved in the ordering logistics before. Unfortunately we're dealing with a european company that won't even send us a PN so I'm trying to figure out the equivalent PN. I'm not a big believer in soldering to tell the truth.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

drsparky said:


> I haven't used solder in a connector in years, 4 way crimp is the normal. Make sure you are using the male end of the cable with the male connector and vice versa.


Yes sir I'm a firm believer in crimping and I have used those crimpers many times over the years. Currently trying nail down part numbers for the plugs, insertion/removal tool and crimper. 

It's an MS type connector from a random Indian company called AEC which I had never heard of in my life, I'm used to high quality American such as Amphenol or ITT.

I know they make connectors in the MS pattern but without sealed in place solder cup type pins just need to figure it out. I've gone on all of the good websites like digi-key and allied electronics and they don't stock AEC.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Just for clarification. This is the style I am assuming we are discussing? These military style connectors are solder. I do not know if they come in crimp style?
When you have a complete electronics shop to utilize, soldering becomes the go to method. Nice time to sit in the AC. Get in no hurry and do excellent work.

I understand your frustration working in this type of environment.
Do not let it bother you as one day, you might be telling them what to do.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Does this engine drive a generator? FG Wilson & Volvo come to mind.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Bit of an update: There was a straight run from the governor controller in the control room to the governor but I installed a JB w/a terminal block and ran the new whip with the new plug I built to it and ran the engine with it but the problem persists, so now we know it is actually something else.

When I initially investigated and found the broken solder joint I suspected that it may have happened while I disconnected the plug but we had to rule it out hence the new plug and JB. 

Previously they used 1.5mm x 7C cable and my drawing confirmed that. I was having a rough go trying to get the 1.5s in the solder cup. Today I found an updated drawing that calls for 7 x 0.75mm and I happened to have some 4 pair 18 AWG. It fit like a glove in the cups.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

John Valdes said:


> Just for clarification. This is the style I am assuming we are discussing? These military style connectors are solder. I do not know if they come in crimp style?
> When you have a complete electronics shop to utilize, soldering becomes the go to method. Nice time to sit in the AC. Get in no hurry and do excellent work.
> 
> I understand your frustration working in this type of environment.
> Do not let it bother you as one day, you might be telling them what to do.


Yes sir or at least very similar. They do come in many different varieties. The particular one I'm working with does not have removable pins. When I worked aerospace the were all over the place but they don't use a lot of cable, the make harnesses out of bare wire and use lacing and loom to hold it in place. If all your doing is taking one little wire at a time then it's easy. But when your working with cable and can only strip it so far back it becomes very difficult which is why i prefer the removable pins with crimps. All I need is a few tools plus the crimper.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Bird dog said:


> Does this engine drive a generator? FG Wilson & Volvo come to mind.


Drives a a couple generators and a propellor with a gearbox and clutch


----------

